# 35 MM Photography Questions



## DTB58 (May 25, 2013)

I hope this is the right forum to put this topic in. Please feel free to move it if need be. I am going to use this topic for two reasons:

1) I am wondering about 35 mm photography today. Is there still a place for it? If so, how is it usually used today?

2) The reason for #1 above is because when my Dad died a few years ago; he left me some stuff in a box, and a camera set was one of the items. It is a Konica camera, with some pretty fancy-looking lenses. I would really like to find out more about this equipment, as I don't even know what half of it is, or how to use it.

Guess I am wondering how feasible it would be to start using this stuff, and what kinds of things I could use it best for. But first I need to know what I have got, etc. 

I will post a few pictures I guess, first, and we can take it from there. I know this stuff has got to be around 20 years old, but some of the lenses seem pretty impressive to an amateur like me. Seems like they might still be quite usable?

I would really appreciate any input on this stuff. I will make a series of short posts, with each new item. 




The shutter does not work on this camera; so I am wondering about where to get it fixed, (Alberta Canada), or where to buy another, used one, that would fit all the lenses, which I will detail a few of below.


----------



## DTB58 (May 25, 2013)

Here is one lense. I have no idea yet, what kind it is, or what I can do with it. I got lots of learning to do, but that's why I am here. 



What kind of lense is this, and what would it be good for?


----------



## DTB58 (May 25, 2013)

I think this would be some kind of wide angle or macro lense?


----------



## DTB58 (May 25, 2013)

I believe this would be a telephoto lense?


----------



## dxqcanada (May 25, 2013)

Film photography still has it's place. There are many of us that shoot film ... and enjoy developing/printing it ourselves.

Shutter does not work ? Are you using good batteries ?
The cost of repair for cameras generally are over the cost of replacing it.

The Tamron lens is a wide angle zoom. I am not sure about the IQ of this lens.
Since it is an Adaptall type it can be used on many other types of cameras just by changing the mount adapter.
adaptall-2.org


----------



## DTB58 (May 25, 2013)

Here is one more shot of the last pics I posted above.



If anyone can offer opinions on all this stuff I have posted, and let me know if you think it is usable today; I would appreciate it.


----------



## DTB58 (May 25, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> Film photography still has it's place. There are many of us that shoot film ... and enjoy developing/printing it ourselves.
> 
> Shutter does not work ? Are you using good batteries ?
> The cost of repair for cameras generally are over the cost of replacing it.
> ...


I will have to check on the batteries again, but I am interested in the idea of using some kind of adapter for these lenses on another camera. Do you mean it would be possible to use these lenses on a digital camera, with the right adapter?  That would be a great idea to me!


----------



## dxqcanada (May 25, 2013)

Tamron 28-50mm = wide angle zoom
Tamron 500mm f/8 = long focal length mirror lens
Tamron 80(?)-210mm = telephoto zoom

These are manual focus lenses ... so some newer digital cameras are not compatible with them.


----------



## DTB58 (May 25, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> Film photography still has it's place. There are many of us that shoot film ... and enjoy developing/printing it ourselves.
> 
> Shutter does not work ? Are you using good batteries ?
> The cost of repair for cameras generally are over the cost of replacing it.
> ...



BTW; thanks for that web site link!  I had no idea such places existed!  I know where I'll be spending my next pay check! lol


----------



## DTB58 (May 25, 2013)

Thankyou. Any ideas on how to find one that is compatible?



dxqcanada said:


> Tamron 28-50mm = wide angle zoom
> Tamron 500mm f/8 = long focal length mirror lens
> Tamron 80(?)-210mm = telephoto zoom
> 
> These are manual focus lenses ... so some newer digital cameras are not compatible with them.


----------



## compur (May 25, 2013)

Your Tamron lenses have the AdaptAll2 mount. The mount portion is removable and different mounts for a number of different cameras can be attached - Konica, Nikon, Minolta, Pentax, Yashica, etc. You will have to buy the appropriate AdaptAll2 mount for the camera you choose. They probably have the Konica version on them now (or nothing). The original Tamron-made mounts are discontinued but plenty of them are still available on eBay and cuirrently manufactured copies of the mount are also available. These lenses can be used on both film and digital SLRs with the appropriate mount. They are also very well made and high quality lenses.


----------



## DTB58 (May 25, 2013)

Thankyou; I am glad to hear that about those lenses. I am thinking that I will try to find a digital type camera for which I can get appropriate mounts for. But where to start with that I have no clue, YET. 



compur said:


> Your Tamron lenses have the AdaptAll2 mount. The mount portion is removable and different mounts for a number of different cameras can be attached - Konica, Nikon, Minolta, Pentax, Yashica, etc. You will have to buy the appropriate AdaptAll2 mount for the camera you choose. They probably have the Konica version on them now (or nothing). The original Tamron-made mounts are discontinued but plenty of them are still available on eBay and cuirrently manufactured copies of the mount are also available. These lenses can be used on both film and digital SLRs with the appropriate mount. They are also very well made and high quality lenses.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 25, 2013)

I like Konicas and have a couple of them, but yours is a newer model than mine. I think yours needs a battery to even see if it works (I use mostly older mechanical cameras that only need a battery to operate the meter). edit - Konica had two different lens mounts, AR and the other one might be called F mount - so you might need to figure out which yours is. 

Looks like you've got a nice set of lenses; I had a Tamron that had one run-in too many with concrete at hockey rinks and one day I went to focus and felt something give and everything went out of focus - but I got a lot of nice photos with it for a lot of years.

This website by Mike Butkus has copies of manuals for old cameras - he doesn't charge for them but users can make a contribution if they'd like. Konica FS-1 user manual, instruction manual . 

I've run across this site by Weber and I think he specializes in Konica repair but I've only seen the site, I don't know anything about his reputation. (And old cameras aren't worth a lot of money, but sometimes people want to have them repaired to be able to use them again - it's probably a matter of if it's worth it to you to have it repaired). greg weber camera specializing in konica and konishiroku cameras and lenses and konica camera repairs and sales including konica slr cameras konica rangefinders koni omega koni rapid rapid omega autoreflex konica lenses hexanon hexar konica camera ac . 

I know of places that develop film and most have the option to have it scanned so you can go digital with your film photos easily enough. Except I don't know if places in the US are an option for you or not. Does Henry's process film? I've bought from them but never looked into other services they might have available, and they're the only one in Canada I'm familiar with offhand.

(And jeez could that link show up any longer?? maybe it could use a few more words. LOL)


----------



## DTB58 (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for the link to the manual for the FS-1. lol; I cant even figure out how to open up the little door for where the batteries go, or the cover for where the 35 mm film would go. Boy this is gonna take me a while to figure. I think it's safe to say that the lenses I have are pretty good; so what I am going to do is to find a digital camera that I can get adapters for with these lenses. I am hoping to find a camera for around $700.00 to start, so I have no idea how to figure that yet; but figure it I will.

I will also get this old camera fixed; just because it used to belong to my Dad, and I guess I can keep these current adapters I have for when I want to use the 35mm one. I used to fiddle around in a dark room when I was in high school and I can see me resurrecting that again at some point. But for now, I will start looking for a digital camera that I can get adapters for. Any ideas anyone?



vintagesnaps said:


> I like Konicas and have a couple of them, but yours is a newer model than mine. I think yours needs a battery to even see if it works (I use mostly older mechanical cameras that only need a battery to operate the meter). edit - Konica had two different lens mounts, AR and the other one might be called F mount - so you might need to figure out which yours is.
> 
> Looks like you've got a nice set of lenses; I had a Tamron that had one run-in too many with concrete at hockey rinks and one day I went to focus and felt something give and everything went out of focus - but I got a lot of nice photos with it for a lot of years.
> 
> ...


----------



## DTB58 (May 26, 2013)

Just a little FYI note for anyone following this topic; or who happens to come across it. Some progress has been made, and I figured how to change the old batteries out of the above camera in the OP. The battery receptacle sure needed cleaning. Lots of corrosion.  Everything seems to work - except that the shutter, when it closes after button is pressed, does not seem to open again.  Also; there are some kind of dust specks that I see when I look through viewfinder, and I even tried without any lenses and could still see those spots.  Oh well, I will take it in somewhere if need be and get it fixed, but I do need to figure out what kind of digital camera/adaptors to get for these lenses. I will follow up on any and all ideas. Thanks so much all!


----------



## compur (May 26, 2013)

^ The dust specks you see in the viewfinder will have no effect on film images -- they are only in the viewing system of the camera.


----------



## DTB58 (May 26, 2013)

Thanks; thats good to know. 


compur said:


> ^ The dust specks you see in the viewfinder will have no effect on film images -- they are only in the viewing system of the camera.


----------



## DTB58 (May 28, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> Since it is an Adaptall type it can be used on many other types of cameras just by changing the mount adapter.
> adaptall-2.org


I checked this site out a little closer. They do not appear to have mount adapters available there yet.  Does anyone know of another place, hopefully in Canada, where I could get some?

I did some checking, and here is a list of things I have. I am still not sure what kind of digital camera to get with these lenses, so I need to decide that first; I guess, before I go get some adapters.

1/ Tamron 28-50 mm, F/3.5-4.5 with Adaptal 2 for Konica FS-1

2/ Tamron 2X Teleconverter for Konica FS 1

3/ Konica Hexanion AR 40 MM F1.8 lense, 

4/ Tamron SP 1:8 500MM Tele Macro , and Adaptal 2 for Konica and   

 with lense shade extension

5/ Tamron 1:3.8 - 1:4/210, 80-210 MM C F Tele Macro, with 
   Adaptal 2 for Konica

What kind of camera do y'all think might work good for the lenses I have, and where might I get mount adapters for same?


----------



## DTB58 (May 28, 2013)

In number 4 above I called this thing I have a "lense shade extension;" lol. Please forgive me amateur terminology. I'll post a picture of it soon, but it does go with the  Tamron 500 MM lense


----------



## DTB58 (May 28, 2013)

DTB58 said:


> In number 4 above I called this thing I have a "lense shade extension;" lol. Please forgive me amateur terminology. I'll post a picture of it soon, but it does go with the  Tamron 500 MM lense



OK, here is a picture of the thing I was talking about.  It screws right onto the Tamron 500 I have. What is it?


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 28, 2013)

It's probably a lens hood. edit - Now that I see the picture, could be an extender. 

Compur is right, I have old mechanical cameras with dust spots in the viewfinder, I look thru or around them and basically ignore them. 

Are you familiar with Henry's? I live in the US so haven't bought much from them but I think they sell new as well as used digital if you don't want to get into a big expense. You could probably ask them about what would be compatible or ask about adapters. I think they can get a particular item from another store so if you want a particular camera they can probably get it from one of their locations then ship it. I didn't find it took too long even shipping here to the states.


----------



## DTB58 (May 29, 2013)

I appreciate the reply - I am from canada - but you gave me a good idea for doing a local search for what I need Thanks



vintagesnaps said:


> It's probably a lens hood. edit - Now that I see the picture, could be an extender.
> 
> Compur is right, I have old mechanical cameras with dust spots in the viewfinder, I look thru or around them and basically ignore them.
> 
> Are you familiar with Henry's? I live in the US so haven't bought much from them but I think they sell new as well as used digital if you don't want to get into a big expense. You could probably ask them about what would be compatible or ask about adapters. I think they can get a particular item from another store so if you want a particular camera they can probably get it from one of their locations then ship it. I didn't find it took too long even shipping here to the states.


----------



## timor (May 29, 2013)

DTB58 said:


> Everything seems to work - except that the shutter, when it closes after button is pressed, does not seem to open again.


Shutter should remind closed until you press the shutter release again. After taking shot the film should advance to the next frame, is there any "whirling" sound after firing the shutter ?


----------



## timor (May 29, 2013)

In any case; read this:
www.buhla.de - Konica FS-1 Main Page
Not so good news about FS-1, about electronics and use of Adaptall-2 system.


----------



## DTB58 (May 29, 2013)

No sound, shutter just closes, and thats it. lol. I am not going to use the old, original FS1 camera for anything now anyways. But I do want to figure if I can use these lenses I have with a more modern digital camera somehow. Im just not sure yet what to get or where. 


timor said:


> DTB58 said:
> 
> 
> > Everything seems to work - except that the shutter, when it closes after button is pressed, does not seem to open again.
> ...


----------



## timor (May 29, 2013)

DTB58 said:


> But I do want to figure if I can use these lenses I have with a more modern digital camera somehow. Im just not sure yet what to get or where.


 Sure you can, but it's gonna have to be or Nikon or Pentax as Canon and Minolta (Sony today) changed the mounts when changing to AF. You just need to get the proper Adaptall.


----------



## DTB58 (May 29, 2013)

Bingo!  Thanks!  This is the kind of thing I needed to know. Now to figure which of those two. Knowing the lenses above that I will be working with - can anyone offer an opinion with reasons as to Nikon, or Pentax?





timor said:


> DTB58 said:
> 
> 
> > But I do want to figure if I can use these lenses I have with a more modern digital camera somehow. Im just not sure yet what to get or where.
> ...


----------



## timor (May 30, 2013)

DTB58 said:


> Bingo!  Thanks!  This is the kind of thing I needed to know. Now to figure which of those two. Knowing the lenses above that I will be working with - can anyone offer an opinion with reasons as to Nikon, or Pentax?


Well, it's not me. I am a _Pentaxian_ guy but I think the offer of Nikon is richer, more diverse and it is easier to sell, if you have to. Pentax doesn't have full frame sensor in the lineup, but you have full frame lenses, remember that.


----------



## bsinmich (Jun 4, 2013)

When you look at what you would be giving up just to keep the lenses I would do some checking.  You will definitely give up the auto focus of the digital, possible problems with the auto exposure controls and unless you get a full frame camera ($$$) you will have only telephoto lenses of varying power.


----------



## DTB58 (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes; I agree with you on that now. I was just arriving at that conclusion myself after looking into this whole thing further. If I had the money it wouldnt matter, then I could do what it takes to use these older lenses, mostly for the sentimental end of it - but I have decided I just need to get a decent camera for now and start building a new lense collection, that is more modern. 


bsinmich said:


> When you look at what you would be giving up just to keep the lenses I would do some checking.  You will definitely give up the auto focus of the digital, possible problems with the auto exposure controls and unless you get a full frame camera ($$$) you will have only telephoto lenses of varying power.


----------



## DTB58 (Jun 9, 2013)

Another point I have had to consider is that I would lose light meter function; by using these older lenses, but according to a service person at a local camera shop; I could buy a gizmo to get that function back - minmum $200.00 investment for that though. 


bsinmich said:


> When you look at what you would be giving up just to keep the lenses I would do some checking.  You will definitely give up the auto focus of the digital, possible problems with the auto exposure controls and unless you get a full frame camera ($$$) you will have only telephoto lenses of varying power.


----------

